# How Do I hide A Windows XP Partition !!!



## Ashis (Aug 16, 2004)

I have two accounts on Windows XP (One Limited & One Administrative). 8) 
 Now I need to hide one Partition (say 'Drive D') It should be applicable for Limited as well as Administrative accounts).  
How do I do That ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2004)

Visit this link : *www.boot-us.com/


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Use Disk-Management and remove all drive-letter assignments. Then mount the partition in an NTFS folder of your choice. There!
Its blocked to all other users, but accessible to you.


----------



## aneeshxxx (Aug 18, 2004)

U can use security in Windows XP if ur file system is NTFS. Using the security settings u can make a partition available to only selected users. To use this feature u need to have NTFS file system and u need to disable sime sharing in Windows XP. This u can do by going to Explorer window and click *Tools* -> *Folder Options *-> goto *view* tab and deselect the Check box named "*Use Simple Sharing*".

Now go to *My Computer*, *select the drive *name, *right click *and goto *properties*, Goto *security tab*, Here add users/groups u would like to allow access to and remove the others. Make sure u remove the group Everyone from the list. Here u can also set the access permissions.  :roll:


----------

